# Pronunciation: 湖泊



## yuechu

大家好！

I was looking up the word 湖泊 in the dictionary recently and noticed that the pronunciation is húpō. The dictionary also says that 泊 is pronounced bó in Taiwan (for the meaning of "lake"). I was wondering, would 湖泊 be pronounced only húbó in Taiwan or is húpō also accepted there? (Is it considered a standard pronunciation there or is it a variant (colloquial?) pronunciation?) I was surprised that Google pinyin does not include "húbó" for these characters (as in, when I typed "hubo", 湖泊 was not one of the options).

Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

湖泊（２，２）。

This is the only way that I pronounce it.


----------



## yuechu

You pronounce the second one bó, right?
OK. Thanks, SimonTsai!


----------



## philchinamusical

I think it's because Pinyin is only a system used by the mainland Mandarin so Google Pinyin doesn't include Taiwan pronunciations. 

However, in mainland daily speaking Mandarin, it's always pronounced as "hú*-pò*".


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> Pinyin is only a system used by the mainland Mandarin so Google Pinyin doesn't include Taiwan pronunciations.


PhilChinaMusical is right: I am much more familiar with BoPoMoFo (ㄅㄆㄇㄈ，注音符號) than with HanYu PinYin (漢語拼音).


philchinamusical said:


> However, in mainland daily speaking Mandarin, it's always pronounced as "hú*-pò*".


I am surprised. It seems that sometimes not until learners ask a question will we know the difference between Taiwanese and Mainland Mandarin.


----------



## philchinamusical

Yeah, Simon. That's the sexy part of language: You need get in "touch" with each other to find out how fascinating it is!

However, I may have not made myself clear: If you look up into the dictionary, the Pinyin is still "hú-pō".


----------



## hx1997

I've never heard húpò. I always hear (and say) húpō. Is it not daily speaking Mandarin me and my friends are speaking?


----------



## Skatinginbc

梁山泊的「泊」, 就是湖泊的「泊」(水澤). 我習慣讀為「梁山伯」.  讀成「梁山坡」會讓我會錯意.


----------



## stephenlearner

hx1997 said:


> I've never heard húpò.


Neither have I.


hx1997 said:


> I always hear (and say) húpō.


So do I.


----------



## stephenlearner

Skatinginbc said:


> 梁山泊的「泊」, 就是湖泊的「泊」(水澤). 我習慣讀為「梁山伯」.  讀成「梁山坡」會讓我會錯意.


If you say 梁山泊 as 梁山伯, I would misunderstand you talking about that person. But I agree 梁山泊(as坡) is also misleading. The better way is to say 梁山的湖泊.


----------



## SimonTsai

Here is a page that I find probably helpful:
梁山泊，漢語拼音liáng shān bó，古湖名，《水滸傳》一百單八好漢齊聚地。​
And here is a post that I would like to share with you all: ＜以「泊車」為例，看生活語言＞.


----------



## stephenlearner

I agree 泊 has two pronunciations just like what the article talks about in Cantonese: bo2 when it is a verb and po1 when it is a noun. I don't think that page which says it's liáng shān bó, is correct, if it is about the pronunciation in the Mainland.


----------



## philchinamusical

It's actually not so exactly the "standard" tone. Just sounds closer to "pò" than "pō". I do hear some people say "pō" though but the other case is more common.


----------



## stephenlearner

In my region, I have probably never heard people say po4. There might be some people who say po4, but I would consider it being affected by their dialect. For language learners, we should encourage them to use the dictionaries (like 《新华字典》and 《现代汉语词典》) as their standard, if they are in the Mainland.


----------



## Ghabi

SimonTsai said:


> And here is a post that I would like to share with you all: ＜以「泊車」為例，看生活語言＞


I don't fully agree with it. My own Cantonese pronunciations are:

泊(paak3)車
楓橋夜泊(bok6)
梁山泊(bok6)
湖泊(pok3)
漂泊(pok3)

paak3 is apparently influenced by English "park". bok6 is reserved for bookish phrases, while pok3 is for less bookish ones (although I can't say they're everyday words).


----------



## SuperXW

I say húbó and 梁山bó.


----------

